# RecipeDB - Fenton and Troys Cream Ale



## Fents (25/9/09)

Fenton and Troys Cream Ale  Ale - Cream Ale  All Grain               5 Votes        Brewer's Notes we couldnt get TF flaked maize so we just used dried cracked corn. if using dry cracked corn would probably be best to soak it overnight.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      7 kg JWM Traditional Ale Malt    7 kg JWM Export Pilsner    3.75 kg TF Flaked Maize       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      134 g Liberty (Pellet, 4.3AA%, 60mins)    31 g Liberty (Pellet, 4.3AA%, 10mins)       Yeast     200 g DCL Yeast US-05 - American Ale       Misc     2 tablet Whirfloc         85L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.05 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.012 (calc)   Bitterness 18.8 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 4.94%   Colour 7 EBC   Batch Size 85L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## Cocko (24/10/09)

What a great beer!

And yes, would go the corn soak overnight to up expected efficiency.. I dropped from 83% to 72% - But to tell you the truth I am sort of grateful it is lower ABV cause I cannot stop pouring more and more...

Good work Fents and Troy :beer: 

Everyone, please try it! its awesome.


----------



## under (29/12/09)

Whats the mash temp for this? 66?? And how long.

I cant get TF flaked maize but can get Bairds flaked maize. Any difference??


----------



## Cocko (30/12/09)

under said:


> Whats the mash temp for this? 66?? And how long.
> 
> I cant get TF flaked maize but can get Bairds flaked maize. Any difference??



I mashed at 66.

I wouldn't see a difference in the 2 flacked maize's.... But don't know, others will know better....

All I know is corn works!  

BTW: This is what I took to xmas day and had non beer drinkers 4 to 5 glasses in asking me about making beer.. HAHAHA!! Good for them!


----------



## under (30/12/09)

So we are looking at -

40% Trad Ale
40% Pilsner
20% Flaked Maize
20 IBU's

Cocko. What did you go?


----------



## Cocko (30/12/09)

Spot on grain ratios.

I ended up with 21.9 IBU.

Also, the last 2 I have made I used Hallertauer Mittlefruh and prefer it over the liberty but both are good.

Cheers


----------



## under (30/12/09)

Haller who?


----------



## under (30/12/09)

http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=583

Nevermind. Found it. Looking forward to this one. Hoping its a nice easy drinker and that everyone will like it.


----------



## Fents (30/12/09)

under said:


> http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=583
> 
> Nevermind. Found it. Looking forward to this one. Hoping its a nice easy drinker and that everyone will like it.



Its an absolute smasher. anyone who dosnt like this beer is nuts imo.


----------



## under (30/12/09)

Sweet mate. Will be giving it a go shortly. Sounds noice


----------



## therook (30/12/09)

Fents said:


> Its an absolute smasher. anyone who dosnt like this beer is nuts imo.



I can't believe your actually brewing and drinking something other than an APA Fents  

Must catch up next time you have this in a keg mate

Rook


----------



## under (30/12/09)

Fents,

These values I whipped up in Beermith look alright for a 23L batch.

40% JWM Trad. Ale (2kg)
40% JWM Export Pilsner (2kg)
20% Bairds Flaked Maize (1kg)
42g Liberty Pellets @ 60min
10g Liberty Pellets @ 10min
US-05 17-18c


----------



## Fents (30/12/09)

under said:


> Fents,
> 
> These values I whipped up in Beermith look alright for a 23L batch.
> 
> ...



Looks SPOT ON mate 

go forth, brew the cream of all ales and enjoy it on a hot summers day.


----------



## Fents (30/12/09)

and if you can get liberty use anything noble like hallertau etc. (sometimes libertys a bit hard to find fresh)


----------



## Fourstar (30/12/09)

Fents said:


> and if you can get liberty use anything noble like hallertau etc. (sometimes libertys a bit hard to find fresh)



I find my version of this is killer with northern brewer.


----------



## Bribie G (30/12/09)

This one slipped right under my radar at the time. I have made an almost identical brew but using all Green Bullet flowers (NZ). 30g 90 mins and 20g 10 mins.

And for the maize: 

ba-boom.........





You can cook it to a mush like a thin porridge and add to the mash, or just add it to the mash in dry form. I did that with my last brew and it has come out brilliant but pre-boiling it will give absolutely guaranteed results.


----------



## saccarin63 (30/12/09)

BribieG said:


> This one slipped right under my radar at the time. I have made an almost identical brew but using all Green Bullet flowers (NZ). 30g 90 mins and 20g 10 mins.
> 
> And for the maize:
> 
> ...


put this down today. 400ltr batch. 90kg wheat bix,10kg fruit loops, 7kg coco pops. choc fruit ale.


----------



## Bribie G (30/12/09)

mickey eyes said:


> put this down today. 400ltr batch. 90kg wheat bix,10kg fruit loops, 7kg coco pops. choc fruit ale.


The weetbix would probably work well! Actually Polenta is just pure yellow maize so makes a great adjunct. The fruit loops would probably go better in a Belgian with some cloves and orange peel.


----------



## Cocko (30/12/09)

mickey eyes said:


> put this down today. 400ltr batch.



400L !!!!! Is that a typo and you meant 40?

WTF? Are you from seria? :blink: 

Although I must say If I was running out 400L batches this brew would be my first attempt! 400L of quaffer.... good choice.


B)


----------



## Elbow (12/1/10)

Anyone know whether using the pre-cooked Polenta will make a difference? I can only find the pre-cooked stuff in 1kg packs and was wondering how many I would need to get 1kg worth of dry Polenta? If anyone knows anywhere in Melbourne where they sell the dry stuff, point me to it!


----------



## beerDingo (12/1/10)

I've done this recipe with Willamette, and it was great. Most non-brewers/megaswillers, said they thought it was my best brew yet.

How much polenta would you use? ie., if you use 20% crushed corn. Ie., I used 3.75 kg. Would I then just sub it out with 3.75 kg of polenta?

Hey Mickey Eyes, how did the "choc fruit ale" turn out?


----------



## Fourstar (12/1/10)

beerDingo said:


> How much polenta would you use? ie., if you use 20% crushed corn. Ie., I used 3.75 kg. Would I then just sub it out with 3.75 kg of polenta?



Exactomundo!


----------



## saccarin63 (12/1/10)

beerDingo said:


> I've done this recipe with Willamette, and it was great. Most non-brewers/megaswillers, said they thought it was my best brew yet.
> 
> How much polenta would you use? ie., if you use 20% crushed corn. Ie., I used 3.75 kg. Would I then just sub it out with 3.75 kg of polenta?
> 
> Hey Mickey Eyes, how did the "choc fruit ale" turn out?


only gagging :lol:


----------



## jasonharley (26/1/11)

I have just tried this recipe verbatim. It did a week in primary and when I racked it to secondary I made a test bottle which has been conditioning for 10 days. I tried the bottle today and it is a bit of a dissapointment ... absolutely no head, no hopfeel and tastes like a "grainy sweet corn ginger beer". The rest of it is still in the cube at 22 deg C ..... I think I might give it another week in secondary then say 3 days at 2 deg C and then coldfilter it to a keg ready for gassing ..... hopefully that regime might clean up the taste a bit. Any thoughts on improving this or am I jumping the gun? 

cheers

5 eyes


----------



## raven19 (26/1/11)

Have not made this brew but I am confident more time in the bottle will improve your batch - patience! B)


----------



## jasonharley (26/1/11)

raven19 said:


> Have not made this brew but I am confident more time in the bottle will improve your batch - patience! B)




i am going to keg this bad boy ... so I am not sure if stripping the yeast out by filtering within the next 2 weeks is a wise thing or not???


----------



## raven19 (27/1/11)

Five Eyes Brewing Company said:


> i am going to keg this bad boy ... so I am not sure if stripping the yeast out by filtering within the next 2 weeks is a wise thing or not???



Filtering will take a lot of yeast out but still leave enough in there to aid the brew in terms of cleaning it up somewhat. Bottled beers still carb up fine after being run through a filter before hand.

Brew it again if its a winner, then do a side by side, filter one keg and leave the other unfiltered!


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (27/1/11)

3 questions on this one:

1.Where would you get dried cracked corn?

2.Would it be better to use due to the results??

3.Should i just try and find Bribies method, will it deliver similar results???

Really want to something different, your feedback is appreciated :icon_cheers:

Cheers Bob


----------



## Fuggle (27/1/11)

Dried cracked corn from a horse produce supplier. I use it for sour mash bourbon...


----------



## Malted (27/1/11)

Fuggle said:


> Dried cracked corn from a horse produce supplier. I use it for sour mash bourbon...




I had some horse produce once. Personally I don't much care for horse steak, very dark and too strong for me. Maybe Florian could comment on the relative goodness of horse meat based sausages.


----------



## fcmcg (27/1/11)

beerdrinkingbob said:


> 3 questions on this one:
> 
> 1.Where would you get dried cracked corn?
> 
> ...


Robbie,
JK has some dried corn...he got it from a horse produce supplier , as suggested....he may "sell " you some...he also has a mill...
I used it in a beer and didn't "pre-gelatinise" or "pre-cook" it....probably should have....it would have worked better....
unlike flaked corn, cracked has to be cooked before mashing. You may also get more hot break from the extra protein.
Not sure you will get similar results...why not do a batch each way and find out !
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## jasonharley (27/1/11)

I used the flaked maize .... which seems to mash ok on the day. I got it from Ross at Crafterbrewer


----------



## Cocko (27/1/11)

One of my constants...

A House brew... Loved by SWMBO.. one beer she doesn't call 'grassy' HAHA :lol: 

But seriously, over all I have brewed this beer in a different form everytime and have found it a dead set quaffer each time - if the missus enjoys it, it must be simple in flavour and easy to drink.

Since first brewing this recipe I have changed the hops to Hallertau, to Northern Brewer and even perle at the same additions... and it still balances out!

I have done the last few without the 'corn' but the same everything else - so yeah, it would seem it is no longer a CA but this recipe has made me some great beers and more importantly, made me make some great beers!

2c.


----------



## brettprevans (28/1/11)

Five Eyes Brewing Company said:


> I have just tried this recipe verbatim. It did a week in primary and when I racked it to secondary I made a test bottle which has been conditioning for 10 days. I tried the bottle today and it is a bit of a dissapointment ... absolutely no head, no hopfeel and tastes like a "grainy sweet corn ginger beer". The rest of it is still in the cube at 22 deg C ..... I think I might give it another week in secondary then say 3 days at 2 deg C and then coldfilter it to a keg ready for gassing ..... hopefully that regime might clean up the taste a bit. Any thoughts on improving this or am I jumping the gun?
> 
> cheers
> 
> 5 eyes


Jumping the gun on just about accounts IMO
Even thought it's an adjunct 1050OG beer with us05 I would have left it a little longer than a week primary. Now even if u didn't and were going to leave for a week in secondary, you made a test bottle from 1 week fermented beer, this putting ut back into primary fermentation mode (ie bottle fermentation) and expecting it to carb up and condition in a very short period of time. Your also not allowing for conditioning time (even if kegging). So all too fast I recon

Plus ur description of taste makes me think incomplete fermentation or you mashed too hot and got a lot of extra body and sweetness. 

Your options (if the rest is still in secondary) is to leave a little longer (what are ur SG readings, that's what u should be going on) and then keg, wait for conditioning to occur in keg then sample.


----------



## jasonharley (28/1/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> Jumping the gun on just about accounts IMO
> Even thought it's an adjunct 1050OG beer with us05 I would have left it a little longer than a week primary. Now even if u didn't and were going to leave for a week in secondary, you made a test bottle from 1 week fermented beer, this putting ut back into primary fermentation mode (ie bottle fermentation) and expecting it to carb up and condition in a very short period of time. Your also not allowing for conditioning time (even if kegging). So all too fast I recon
> 
> Plus ur description of taste makes me think incomplete fermentation or you mashed too hot and got a lot of extra body and sweetness.
> ...




The OG was actually 1042 for me ...... I just measured the hydro after nearly two weeks in secondary and got 1008 ..... so it is pretty well attenuated ...... i did taste it and the sweetness has gone but the corn taste is still there ..... you right ....i need to give it more time in the cube .... the question is do i leave it at ambient temp (24 deg) or stick it in the fridge ????


----------



## brettprevans (28/1/11)

Fridge


----------



## jasonharley (20/2/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> Jumping the gun on just about accounts IMO
> Even thought it's an adjunct 1050OG beer with us05 I would have left it a little longer than a week primary. Now even if u didn't and were going to leave for a week in secondary, you made a test bottle from 1 week fermented beer, this putting ut back into primary fermentation mode (ie bottle fermentation) and expecting it to carb up and condition in a very short period of time. Your also not allowing for conditioning time (even if kegging). So all too fast I recon
> 
> Plus ur description of taste makes me think incomplete fermentation or you mashed too hot and got a lot of extra body and sweetness.
> ...




Since I last spoke, it has been over a month conditioning in the keg at 2 deg C after two weeks of secondary racking and a cold filter...... i gassed up the keg on thursday and tasted it today .... it has certainly improved in flavour, mouthfeel, head retention has improved and visually presents well. The big problem I had previously, i think, is checking the progress of beer by tasting with test bottles carbonated at room temperature. In Brisbane the higher temperatures, I reckon, screws up any delicate flavours and adds undesirable ones... i thinking rapid bottle conditioning at higher temperatures (around 27-28 deg C) is bad news......... long live kegs !!!!!!

Happy 5 eyes !!!!


----------



## jasonharley (7/10/11)

I have now finished brewing my second batch of creamy ale and this time around I have experimented with halving the maize bill to see how it tastes. 


I will be kegging this next week .... will let you know how it goes


5 eyes


----------

